# Hi! Which one of these two pieces is the best?



## The Aesthete (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi! I am new here and I have a GCSE assignment and I want to try and score an A* for composition (GCSE is high school) exams. I have created some Baroque music - well that was the intention because that's one of the options on the brief, as we have learnt about this kind of music. I'm familiar with Bach at least. Which one of these two compositions sounds more Baroque?

The first one is supposed to be a sacred piece of music. I have composed the opening gambit and reached the modulation to B minor where the voices come in soon after. It's supposed be similar to a Bach mass when it's finished. 

The second piece is an adagio movement and it's very powerful I think. I know about the circle of fifths and diminished chords - just about!

Which one has more potential and which one should I focus on improving and submit?

Suggestions please!


----------



## The Aesthete (Apr 27, 2014)

Please I need someone's opinion on which piece has more potential to get me higher marks. I really like the g minor piece but I think the D major piece can be equally as good?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

We have a board for original work: http://www.talkclassical.com/todays-composers/

I'm sure someone would be happy to take a look at your pieces there.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

You might want to extend these works, for a high scoring GCSE composition they should last for about 1.5 - 2 mins


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The pithier, the better.


----------

